# New spokes on rear with Bendix kickback how to match front spokes



## bobdenver1961 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm going to lace a Bendix kickback 2 speed hub onto a 56 Schwinn Hornet with enameled S7 rims. I just received the new spokes from Memory Lane. Uh oh although they are plated (not stainless) they are very shiny. I think it is going to look strange with a rear wheel with shiny new spokes and a front wheel with 60 year old spokes. 

What options to do I have?
- Obviously I can order new spokes and re lace the front wheel to match. I don't really feel like doing this'

- How long will it take for the new plated rear spokes to get some patina on them to start matching the original spokes on the front wheel?

- I read some threads about aging spokes. Salt water was mentioned. What do you guys think about this?

Thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2015)

One option would be to find some new old stock for the rear wheelset. They will not be nice and shiny. I have maybe 3 boxes of the Union 080 rustless in a dull gray finish 10 9/16" if you want to trade. 

The look like these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/vtg-lot-285...840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fa0fc838


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 1, 2015)

If Gary doesn't I have some nice used ones or a little nicer NOS ones.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Memory Lane sold me 10 1/4" plated. I think they are 14 gauge 2.0mm


----------

